# Finding Riding Partners/Groups



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was hoping to find a section that listed the moderator for the trail riding group but i'll post it here and if it needs to be removed go for it.


but was thinking it could be useful to have a regional sub-section in the trail riding to find potential riding partners or other regional support for the general masses it it wasn't in the trail riding section specifically? 


but how do others go about finding people to ride with?


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I would also love to find new trailriding partners... I am recently retired and can now ride during the week, hubby is still working and cannot ride except on Saturday.. so trying to find new riding buddies is hard.. I have found a few ladies that I have/can ride with but the more I find,.... the more opportunity I would have any time I want to ride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

for the time being, start a thread in trail riding, and title it with the region you are looking for partners. there is a Washington State one that has got good traffic. start one for you area. 

oh, and if we do create a sub forum, what do you think we should title it?
it would be only ONE forum area, so the name would have to suffice for US, Canada , UK , Australia and World. generic enough to apply to all.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

As tiny said, most people just post a thread with their location, asking if anybody is local and/or interested.

Hopefully you will get lucky and find people from your area. Putting your location in your signature helps also.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I wished you weren't 3 hours away Rhonda.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Oreo's Girl, I know we have "talked" before but I cannot remember where you are located??? I also wish you were closer.


I am still looking for that trailriding crazy person who wants to ride at least 2-3 times a week. I would love to ride more but I do have a house to clean and meals to cook!!!haha!

Rhonda


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I live just south of Macon.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Tim, All!

Tim, try Meetup.

Find your people - Meetup

I'm sure this web-site started as a dating service, but it has grown, and there are numerous equine-related "groups" available. I organize (actually, "George" is the organizer; long story there) a meetup group called "Palmer Divide Trail Riders", and we exist almost exclusively to schedule trail rides in this part of the state. I'm sure if you look, you will find similar groups in your area, and if not then consider starting one.
Meetup.com membership is free, but there is a yearly fee to become a group "organizer". Anyway, it doesn't cost a thing to join and check it out.

Hope this helps. Steve

Oh, PS: Anyone is welcome to join us at PDTR, just request and G. will sign you on. Helpful if you live in the Douglas/ElPaso county area tho, if you wanna go riding with us


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

I go to local shows, trail rides, clinics, and other events. There are tons of potential riding partners at these places. You can also meet up with some riding groups at equine events. There's a lot of these type of events in my area, though. I'm not sure if it is the same where you live.

You can also maybe Google some events and riding groups in your area. You never know what you might find. I know there are some Facebook groups and stuff that are for horseback riding.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think that posting a thread such as "State Name- Looking for Trail Riding Buddies!" If you're in a larger state/region then you may want to be more specific, and you're not comfortable posting your city then you can talk to the people who reply and see who may be close enough to meet up. I don't really see the necessity to have forums for each specific area, but perhaps others see it differently. 

There are some facebook groups for certain areas about finding riding buddies, so perhaps look for those. Also talk to other horse friends you have. Even ones that don't trail ride may have friends they can connect you to.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess my thought for a specific sub-thread was to not clutter the more informational/general thread

Just have a subthread with either "northeat, southwest, midwest, different regions of canada, ect..."

being self employed my schedule isn't monday-friday from ? to ? so I find myself with the occasional day off during the week when all of my other friends are working.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I work a weird schedule too, so often find myself riding alone.

Hope you have better luck finding company!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Texas folks get together from the Texas Horse Friends thread. So maybe a thread with your state or region would work.


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

*trail riding*

You could try TETRA, they have lots of weekend trail rides across Texas and some longer ones too. Their membership isn't that expensive and theymail out a monthly newsletter. 
Tetra Systems Corporation


----------



## paintmeaheart12 (Apr 22, 2015)

Try doing a google search for riding clubs in your area. Or just meet with other farm/ranch owners? Or even friends of riders you know too


----------

